

Auctomatic featured in The Irish Times - collision
http://collison.ie/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/times.png

======
collision
It's behind a subscription wall so we linked to a screenshot. Are we bad
people?

~~~
pc
The original is at
[http://www.ireland.com/newspaper/finance/2007/0713/118419634...](http://www.ireland.com/newspaper/finance/2007/0713/1184196346861.html)

~~~
staunch
To save anyone else the trouble: bugmenot.com does not have any valid accounts
for this site.

------
drusenko
nice writeup!

~~~
supahfly_remix
For a typical transaction Ebay takes about ~3% of the sale, Paypal takes ~4%,
and auctomatic would like another 1%? Good luck to them.

